# What is the Amd equivalent of a 3.0ghz pentium?



## mr.monkey (Mar 13, 2006)

The title kinda explains it. I recently bought a pc mostly used for games and recently for game requirements it will say something such as a processor of Pentium 4 3.0ghz or the equivalent. What would be the pentium equivalent of an Amd Athlon 3700+ 2.2ghz. By the way am I missing something when the pentium has 3.0ghz and the athlon has 2.2ghz?! Some people say a 3700+ equals a 3.8ghz intel processor. Is this true? Please enlighten me. I am relatively new to this and I would like to learn about my pc and what it can handle.
Thanks.


----------



## ViCT3R (Mar 12, 2006)

well i thought that if its a 3.0 its a 3.0 intel and amd ghz shouldent b diffrent like if u bought a seagate 250g hard drive and if u bought a diffrent brand with the same amout of giges it shouldent be more or less


----------



## mr.monkey (Mar 13, 2006)

That is what I thought too...but I heard some stuff like athlon has a better cycle usage so technically it runs alot faster. I am just trying to get some professionals views.


----------



## Jackiefrost9 (Jun 17, 2004)

you can use that for a rule of thumb. an amd athlon 3000+ equals a P4 3.0 ghz


----------



## wdro (Nov 23, 2005)

So generally which one is 'better', amd or intel?? (technology wise)


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

AMD 64. No question about it.


----------



## hammer1 (Jan 19, 2005)

Skivvywaver:
While admirering your pic, I just happened to read your post   

AMD surpasses INTEL when it comes to gaming only. Intel is far more stable when matched with an Intel mobo. Intel winswith photo editing etc.
Handcore gamers will certainly reap the benefit of AMD(mobo & cpu)


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Thanks, the pic is of my deceased wife. She was a real cutey for sure.

Intel is losing ground and losing it fast to AMD. Gaming, video encoding, just about anything right now in the dual core area. While single core is the best gaming chip right now, it won't be for long. Here is a little something worth reading.

http://reviews.cnet.com/4520-10442_7-6389077-1.html

Intel may still be winning in some instances in single core, they got their rearends kicked royally in dual core which if I were buying a chip right now.........................


----------



## Shawrie (Sep 16, 2004)

> Thanks, the pic is of my deceased wife.


Sorry to hear about that...that really sucks ***


----------



## kaaos (Jan 10, 2006)

Shawrie said:


> Sorry to hear about that...that really sucks ***


some one once told me ( and maybe you guys can comment) that i should not be more worried about a cpus Cache and FSB speed rather than GHZ speeds


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Ghz. means squat anymore which is why an Athon 64 running at 2.2 ghz. can match a Pentium at 3.7 ghz. It is the processor rating system and it can be confusing. Even Intel is backing away from selling ghz.

It can be confusing as to what to buy. Read reviews, read benchmarks, read some more. You really need to make an informed decision when buying a processor because unless you are wealthy you are going to live with that decision for quite awhile. I bought the 939 3700+ about 10 months ago and have not been sorry even once. Dual core wasn't out when I bought but in another year or so I will step up to dual. I don't need one yet but when I do..........


----------



## kaaos (Jan 10, 2006)

as soon as my tax returns are back, im getting a AMD Athlon 64 X2 4600. would like to get the 4800 but the price diff is to much


----------



## Jackiefrost9 (Jun 17, 2004)

kaaos said:


> as soon as my tax returns are back, im getting a AMD Athlon 64 X2 4600. would like to get the 4800 but the price diff is to much


That would be soooo nice to have.

what i said above was only for comparing a regular P4 to a regular Athlon. Never heard we were talking dual cores or 64 bit cpus... my bad.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Would still go AMD.


----------



## mr.monkey (Mar 13, 2006)

I appreciate your guy's help but now I have another problem. I have made a new thread titled Processor power dip?! Please check that out. Thanks


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Well if this one is done mark it solved.


----------

